# Gotta love June...



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

OK so it's still really early, but I am already excited for this coming bow season. I got a glimpse of nice buck near where I hunt. I only saw brows and the tip if the main beams sprouting , but the main beam is already out passed the ears.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

man i've been pumped up all year!!!! lol  i started counting down till this season at the end of last season


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

Come on f4wall, plenty of fishin time left.

Picking up my buck this weekend, so maybe that will start my thoughts on the upcoming season, but when I get back home I'll see the boat in the garage and probably rethink.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

oh i know gofeesh!!! but last year was the first time i posted a....0!!!! lol


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

Gofeesh I know what you mean...I feel like I am just getting going with fishing and talking about hunting already. As soon as hunting season is here I will be talking about fishing again...lol.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Yea, H20 I think the same way.........LOL


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I have not seen this one on the cam since Feb. Glad to see he is still around. 

Here is one from last winter. I am pretty sure its the same buck.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

wow...that is an absolute beast. His body looks like a thoroughbred horse!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow really nice looking buck. You haven't shot him yet Swantucky? We are still a ways off. I have seen a lot of small bucks in the area where I fish, they look pretty young. But its still enough to get the fever going.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

idontknow316 said:


> Wow really nice looking buck. You haven't shot him yet Swantucky? We are still a ways off. I have seen a lot of small bucks in the area where I fish, they look pretty young. But its still enough to get the fever going.


He started showing up just after legal time in early Jan. last year. By the second week in Jan. he had lost 1/2 of his rack so I had to give up on him


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

god id love to get a nice buck in velvet.....
but i just set out a trail cam in my woods for the first time on saturday....set it up in this small clearing in this big thicket.....two main paths run bout 10 and 15 yards right in front of it so im hoping to get the deer we've seen on cam....hes already a 10 pt and another 6 was spotted with him last week.....
i cannot waiiittttttt til opening day!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Scum_Frog said:


> god id love to get a nice buck in velvet.....
> but i just set out a trail cam in my woods for the first time on saturday....set it up in this small clearing in this big thicket.....two main paths run bout 10 and 15 yards right in front of it so im hoping to get the deer we've seen on cam....hes already a 10 pt and another 6 was spotted with him last week.....
> i cannot waiiittttttt til opening day!


Problem is when they leave their bachelor pads in the early fall, their "home teritory" seems to change. This happens to me every year. I get consistent pictures of multiple big bucks - even in the same picture, but by the time the velvet is gone and their done hanging with the boys, they're gone and thier pattern has changed.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Well, went out scouting last night from about 8 to 9 pm. Ended up seeing 17 different bucks, and about 35 does. Definetly in bachelor Groups right now, also put camera out today. There were about 4 (Nice, Dandy!)shooters out of the 17 i seen, still had some big ol knobs and growth left. here is a buck ive got pictures of last year and also found sheds to this year, just a ten point, may need anohter year? I think hes around 3.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Been watching the same buck for 4 years....This might be the year.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

FSHNERIE said:


> Been watching the same buck for 4 years....This might be the year.


Thats awesome, most the places I hunt, if I don't get him this year, someone or something else does (or he just leaves the county). I've turned into a doe hunter. I wont take a small buck or even a decent one, I'd rather leave them to get a little bigger (not something I would want to mount). Problem is I never see the big boys while I'm gun hunting and I just haven't had the time to bow hunt. 

I hope you get him this year. I can't wait for hunting season to come around - hopefully there will be more time this year.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm pumped too! The farmer finally planted something (beans) in the 3 fields surrounding my clearcut and woods.... My dinky little foodplots won't pull much now but that's OK! Waiting for a few more weeks to take a few strolls by my stand locations. I was so pumped about this year I moved 2 stands in March! Started shooting and I'm blasting fletching the first time out...


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

What andrew you cant call me to go out on the lake any more??? I see how it is....take me out once and I catch more fish and wont ever call again!!!
lol jk!!!
Waiting a little bit longer to go check the cam and see whats on there.....god i cannot wait....i sit everyday thinking.....pllleeeaaassseeee give me something lol.....if not i'll just move it to another spot but god I seriously cannot wait to sit in the stand from sun up to sun down....even if i dont see anything its still great to be in a stand!!!!


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

Did some long distance scouting last night and spotted 3 bucks but it may appear that the larger one I saw last year may have been killed. It's still early yet and I am not getting my hopes up.

I may do a little deep woods scouting today.

There is one buck that I am trying to coax off a no hunting area to the property I can hunt. I've nicknamed him TV Personality. You can guess the reason why.


----------

